# interlocking brick driveway question



## filthybathtubwrecker (Apr 25, 2008)

Is it a big and difficult job to add the filler sand and the sealer to interlocking brick driveways? We just moved into an older house and the driveway is in good shape but, I think oil marks and weeds between bricks are as bad as scratching blue scrubbing pads into a thin bathtub paint. Should I just get the job done by a contractor or is the expense worth it?

By the way, I spilled dandruff hair shampoo on that bathtub that my husband said I "wrecked" trying to clean the filth, and noticed a patch of the blue abrasive pad mark disappeared after a day (where I'd spilled the dandruff shampoo--bathtub not filthy and not wrecked!)


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 25, 2008)

You shameless bathtub wrecker you! 
Roundup on the weeds will eliminate that eyesore.
There are several driveway cleaners available for use with power washers and with push brooms. You might try that before you get a contractor. Renting a power washer isn't too expensive.

Filling a driveway is not extremely difficult either.. Much easier when it's dry. Just buy the sand at the local brickyard and spread it out, use a push broom to move it around until it all finds a place to settle.

Sealer? Someone else might have a better opinion than I do on a sealer. I personally would probably seal the pavers before I fill the joints but that may not be the right way to do it.


----------

